# FMT help



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I used a 64gb card and my Simrad wouldn't read it - 32gb is the max. Check there first. If that's not it, try another card. I have an Evo3 that won't read a factory Cmap card, but will read my own card that I loaded. No idea why.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Issue found. Unsupported unit.
Thanks again


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Cruise units are just Lowrance Hook units disguised as a Simrad. One Hook in the market is enough. They are the least capable current units in the market and have no ability to ready any charts that include Imagery. It is amazing they decided to take a chance on cheapening the Brand by releasing it. Kinda like if Ferrari decided to build a 120 hp minivan and put a Ferrari badge on it.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> Cruise units are just Lowrance Hook units disguised as a Simrad. One Hook in the market is enough. They are the least capable current units in the market and have no ability to ready any charts that include Imagery. It is amazing they decided to take a chance on cheapening the Brand by releasing it. Kinda like if Ferrari decided to build a 120 hp minivan and put a Ferrari badge on it.


So
What are you trying to say😀


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I think he is saying the Hook is a POS. Lol


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

7” ain’t going to do it of any type for FMT. Gotta pony up.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

finbully said:


> 7” ain’t going to do it of any type for FMT. Gotta pony up.


7" works. It even works on a 5". If that is all a person knows about it or is used to, the experience running it on one is far better than the alternatives they were running and they are happy. It's only when they subsequently see it or use it on a larger display do they realize what it is supposed to be and do they become relatively unhappy wishing they did not get the small screen. It then costs them more to get it straightened out so they are not always wishing they had the bigger screen every time they use it.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> 7" works. It even works on a 5". If that is all a person knows about it or is used to, the experience running it on one is far better than the alternatives they were running and they are happy. It's only when they subsequently see it or use it on a larger display do they realize what it is supposed to be and do they become relatively unhappy wishing they did not get the small screen. It then costs them more to get it straightened out so they are not always wishing they had the bigger screen every time they use it.
> Well, I hate to admit it, but I’ll probably never get to see what it should be! 😳
> Not only would my wife be pissed if I spent 3 k on a HD’s 12 , I’d be pissed at me too🙄


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, at least you know if you do see it somehow on the larger screen you will probably end up being pissed at you. The good news is you can get a new 12" EVO EVO3 for about $2k this year while they last. When they are gone all that will be left are the ones that are about$4k.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> Well, at least you know if you do see it somehow on the larger screen you will probably end up being pissed at you. The good news is you can get a new 12" EVO EVO3 for about $2k this year while they last. When they are gone all that will be left are the ones that are about$4k.


Good point😀


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Egrets Landing said:


> 7" works. It even works on a 5". If that is all a person knows about it or is used to, the experience running it on one is far better than the alternatives they were running and they are happy. It's only when they subsequently see it or use it on a larger display do they realize what it is supposed to be and do they become relatively unhappy wishing they did not get the small screen. It then costs them more to get it straightened out so they are not always wishing they had the bigger screen every time they use it.


I understand your sales perspective of getting chips out into buyers’ hands. Buy the chip see something better than what was being used. I get that and have since the product was first marketed. I was an early adopter of your product. However get a larger screen also having a faster processor for greater usefulness. Much greater.

Not the best long term business strategy by less than full disclosure that bigger screens fit the intent of your product to a vastly superior degree than a basic unit and/or smaller screen. I recall Glenn at FMT being pretty adamant not to go less than 9”.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

finbully said:


> I understand your sales perspective of getting chips out into buyers’ hands. Buy the chip see something better than what was being used. I get that and have since the product was first marketed. I was an early adopter of your product. However get a larger screen also having a faster processor for greater usefulness. Much greater.


The processor speed differences between properly operating more capable units and the budget units is negligible in terms of the noticeable difference in zoom performance using an ISLA chip. An old unit like an HDS gen 2 or a budget unit will have about 1/2 second delay when zooming vs. the more capable newer NSS units. It's noticeable but not that big of a deal. When running underway there is no lag noticeable on any of the screens. What is noticeable and is a big deal is the difference in situational awareness users get running a higher resolution screen. The difference in screen resolution is a huge difference by a factor of up to 260% on a 12" display vs. smaller displays. Higher res screens allow a user to see more real estate around the boat at every zoom level, they are much easier to see and much easier to use and given the details provided are much nicer to view. And the imagery appears a slightly cleaner on the higher res displays. 7" and smaller screens and budget units are all the lower res options. The GO7 and GO9 9 and the Elite FS 9" have only 384k pixels. An EVO3 12" has over a million pixels.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Choices abound for sure. NSS 9” - 12” screens $2 -$4K. Lower units??? Plus a long waiting time. Nothing inexpensive with boating particularly in the salt water environment.


----------

